# [WORK-LOG] TENEBRIS - Define R6 from the Darkside



## CustomRigs (Nov 23, 2018)

Hello everyone. I wanna start my new worklog here 

*TENEBRIS*

_TENEBRIS means "The dark" or "the darkness"
The whole build gets a mix from matt black and some darkred (RAL3007) details. The liquid gets darkred(close to black) and alos i use black fittings ! The design consists of different lasered acrylic panels. On the PSU shroud i will place a nice distribution plate as well. In this build i will also do a nice cablemangement on the backside of the mainboardtray with a full sleeved psu cable set._

Before i start her i have to say "Thanky You" to my supporters in this build. *Fractal Design ! EK Waterblocks ! Team Group ! Liquid Cool !*







*These are shematic renderings that you can imagine how it is looking later*


























*Hardware*

Asus Maximus X Formula
Intel I7 8700k @5,2GHz 
Nvidia RTX 2080 Founders Edition
16GB TeamGroup T-Force Delta RGB 3000MHz
Samsung M.2 960 EVO 500GB
TeamGroup T-Force Delta RGB SSD 240GB
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650FX

*Watercoolingparts
*
EK WB VELOCITY CPU COOLER
EK WB VECTOR GPU COOLER
EK WB 420 SE and 360 SE Radiators
EK WB VADAR 120 and 140mm fans 
EK WB D5 Pump and acrylic Pumptop
EK WB RES X3
EK WB 16mm HT Fittings
16mm Acrylic Hardtubes

_*Acrylic parts arrived 07.11.2018
*_








































*Unboxing of the EK WB package *











*Pictures of the EK Velocity and Vector*

































































































*Unboxing Video of the EK Velocity and Vector*











*The assembled shroud*




























*
placed acrylic panels* 


























*rendered the backside of the mainboardtray with 3d printed combs
*



















​


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2018)

the top shroud is something i think the R6 badly needs as a factory option


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 23, 2018)

Mussels said:


> the top shroud is something i think the R6 badly needs as a factory option


yes you are right, or they do the case 25mm higher


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2018)

i want something like the front of the case, on the top - solid top for sound absorption, but passive ventilation


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 28, 2018)

Today i installed the EK WB Vector waterblock   
Tomorrow i will paint the acrylpanels


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 29, 2018)

Install the EK Vector on a RTX 2080










also printed the first screwable comb today 
quality and finish is good

printed with PLA and 0.1 layerheight


----------



## CustomRigs (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Gorstak (Nov 30, 2018)

OMG, this is beautifull. My fav case, btw...

If it isn't too much to ask, when it's done, could you fill it with 11 drives, so I can ...uhm...enjoy the picture?


----------



## CustomRigs (Dec 14, 2018)

Distriplate is finished  
also you can see a schematic pipe running drawing
















Bottomplate with DDC mount and a thread for the drainport which im connecting with a tube extension 






naked


----------



## CustomRigs (Jan 5, 2019)

Happy new Year everyone  

Lets go on with the TENEBRIS Build

Today i designed my Custom RES for the TENEBRIS project ! All STEP CAD files of the Distribution plate and Reservoir are transfered to Stealkey Customs. 

My Custom RES gets also a acryl cover. Its made of 10mm Acryl PMMA panels with 5mm deep pockets in the bottom and top panel.

The RES gets connected with a 16mm Hardtube to the distriplate. The fillport is on the backside. Cant wait to hold all cnc and lasered parts in my hands !


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2019)

that front facia though...


----------



## CustomRigs (Jan 5, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that front facia though...


i need these goggles for the final video ^^


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 5, 2019)

CustomRigs said:


> i need these goggles for the final video ^^



They make ones with fancy LED strips and stuff. I look forward to seeing your video


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 4, 2019)

still waiting to my distri and agb :/ distri is send but stucks at DHL :/

i painted the acrylic panels. The panels gets mounted with little magnets. So you can easy replace them for maintenance work


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 5, 2019)

Distriplate arrived  comes out nicely !! 
Tomorrow i start with the tubing and do some preps for the mounting of my custom RES. Hope the RES arrives early next week !


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 7, 2019)

today ive mounted the drainport and bend the first tubes 

Still waiting to the reservoir


----------



## terroralpha (Feb 12, 2019)

where does one get a ventilated front panel like this? i'm having a hard time keeping my 7960X's temps in check in my R6 and i have a feeling that it's at least partially due to lack of air going to the front rad.


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 12, 2019)

terroralpha said:


> where does one get a ventilated front panel like this? i'm having a hard time keeping my 7960X's temps in check in my R6 and i have a feeling that it's at least partially due to lack of air going to the front rad.


i did it by my self


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2019)

Fractal need replacement fronts for the R6 like they've done for the meshify line... this whole build is a good example of how fractal could improve things


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 14, 2019)

the reservoir arrived and i mounted it today 

Tomorrow i will do the last hardtubes and next week i go on with the cables


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 18, 2019)

Okay the backplate is ready for painting ... what you think ? Cablemanagement is okay ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 The Fillport is accesable from behind with the backplate on. Tomorrow i paint the backplate. The Delta RG SSD goes in the left upper corner. i also mounted the iO cover details on the top.


----------



## CustomRigs (Feb 25, 2019)

Final pictures ! Enjoy !


----------



## CustomRigs (Mar 9, 2019)

please vote for TENEBRIS at the 10K challange contest ! 

https://builds.gg/customrigsde/tenebris-a-dark-define-r6-12380


----------

